# Too hard of a song, or tone deaf?



## McSpizzy (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay, I have been trying to teach my cockatiel the Star Spangled Banner, but he can't get any of the notes right, even though I have been teaching him for almost a year and a half. Is it too hard of a song?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It might be. I have never heard a Cockatiel do it. Although there is this... http://www.videovat.com/videos/3185/cockatiel-kill-bill.aspx


----------



## McSpizzy (Jan 6, 2009)

so what other song should I teach him?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

My cockatiels picked up when the saints go marching in pretty fast. You could try that!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

pop goes the weasel....andy griffiths theme...jingle bells...these are all ones ive heard tiels do


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

And of course Kill Bill.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh i didnt even think of Kill Bill!!!!! man i have to teach them that!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you see the You tube Video I put a link to?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh my freaking god....that was adorable!! i love the girl trying to escape too!!!


----------

